# Puns



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Monello

There was a big paddle sale at the boat store. 
It was quite an oar deal.


----------



## Monello

If amnesia is losing your memory, 
would Micronesia 
be losing a little of your memory?


----------



## Monello

Did you know they 
won't be making yardsticks 
any longer?


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Gilligan

Whew!  :holdingnose:


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## glhs837

A lesbian army is called a Militia Etheridge


----------



## stgislander

NextJen said:


> View attachment 138604


They're singing a cantata.


----------



## Clem72

Puns from Collin Mochrie:

"Our top story today: Convicted hit man Jimmy 'Two-Shoes' McClarty confessed today that he was once hired to beat a cow to death in a rice field using only two small porcelain figures. Police admit this may be the first known case of a knickknack paddy-whack." 

“We’ll get back to our Christmas documentary on eggs Benedict served on hubcaps, “There’s no plates like chrome for the hollandaise”, right after this! 

"Rudolph the Red-Nosed reindeer, dead at 53. I know, it is sad. Over Barcelona, today, the famed reindeer was hit by a flock of seagulls and a 747. Eyewitnesses report that the Reindeer in Spain was hit mainly by the plane."" 

Also the one about the monks selling flowers at the Playboy Mansion, where Hugh Hefner had to stop them. Said one of the monks, "well, if it was anyone else, we would've gotten away with it, but apparently, only Hugh can prevent Florist Friars."


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more to close out the evening:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## glhs837




----------



## luvmygdaughters

glhs837 said:


> A lesbian army is called a Militia Etheridge


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

This_person said:


> View attachment 139527





This_person said:


> View attachment 139528


Angry faces because these are awesomely painful puns. And that means, "Excellent!"

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Does this qualify as a pun? Or is it simple word play?






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> Does this qualify as a pun? Or is it simple word play?
> 
> View attachment 139570
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


It actually sounds racist.....


----------



## Yooper

GWguy said:


> It actually sounds racist.....


More specifically, the sub-category of "anti-illegal alien"...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> --- End of line (MCP)


She's only a few stings away from DDDDD's!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Its' even funnier in Q's voice.


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> Its' even funnier in Q's voice.



:jazzhands:


----------



## jazz lady

Grumpy said:


> :jazzhands:


  I did NOT touch that man!


----------



## GWguy

If your man-friend gets a waxing, is it called....


a Brozillion?


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------

